# Standard Axle



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

My car came with a code 701 standard axle with code K 3.23 gears.

I can't determine if was posi-traction, it wasn't Safe-T-Track so I assume it was NOT posi.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Put one tire in the gravel and the other tire on pavement and give her the berries. If it has a working posi it should get rubber with both tires. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> My car came with a code 701 standard axle with code K 3.23 gears.
> 
> I can't determine if was posi-traction, it wasn't Safe-T-Track so I assume it was NOT posi.
> 
> ...


Safe-T-Track is Pontiac's designation for posi, so to answer your question, no, it wasn't originally built with a posi.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's some additional information you may or may not be interested in. In '64 the axle codes, "k" in your case, came in 2 styles, standard and Safe-T-Track. The axle also had a sticker designating which style it was. The sticker either had 2k(standard) or 3k(safe-t-track). The color on top of the differential and axle ends also played a role. Brown for standard and Green/brown for Safe-T-Track(for code "k"). They used other colors for different codes, but green was always used as part of the color combo for Safe-T-Track. I just thought it was interesting.......


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, confirms what I thought. I was unsure if Pontiac had 2 types of posi's. I was thinking Safe-T-Track might have been a variation.

I've got a 10-bolt 2.92 posi (Safe-T-Track) in the car now but it is not from a 64. I don't think I have any desire to go back to an original non-posi.

I would like to change the gear ratio to 3.55 but it looks like a pain-in-the-a$$ and a bucketload of special tools to get the job done.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Plus, you can's change you're 2.92 gears to 3.55's and use the same third member. The best you can do is change up to 3.08's or 3.23. I would go with a 3.23 in your posi carrier. That way, you have the original ratio, and it's a GREAT ratio, plus minimum cash outlay!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> I would like to change the gear ratio to 3.55 but it looks like a pain-in-the-a$$ and a bucketload of special tools to get the job done.


Not at all, Rick. Like Jeff said, just take it in and have the gears changed by someone who has the tools and EXPERIENCE to do it right.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Plus, you can's change you're 2.92 gears to 3.55's and use the same third member. The best you can do is change up to 3.08's or 3.23. I would go with a 3.23 in your posi carrier. That way, you have the original ratio, and it's a GREAT ratio, plus minimum cash outlay!


Jeff...why can't I go to 3.55? Probably a dumb question, but.... 

THANKS!
Learning Mode Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rick: if you have a 2.93 (Pontiac did not have a 2.92 for these cars) ratio, you have what's known as a 3 series carrier. You can not simply bolt 3.55 gears in because they won't work with this carrier. You need a whole new, 4 series carrier for that. With long legged gears like yours, the pinion gear is really big (large in diameter), and to accomodate this, the ring gear is fairly thin in cross section. Shorter gears, like 3.55's and 3.73's, have a thick ring gear and a smaller pinion gear. If you try to bolt a thick, 3.55 ring gear into your housing, it won't work. But, the GREAT news is, 3.23 is in my opinion the best all around gear for a GTO. A GTO has so much low end power and torque that it does not need a steep gear like a 3.55 or 3.73. The 3.55 is about as steep as you want to go for a car that is actually driven on the street. I've had GTO's with everything from 2.51's to 3.90's, and I've driven a couple with 4.11's and 4.56's, and I'm tellin' ya, 3.23's are the way to go for a street driven car. AND, you CAN use your 2.93 carrier.....At least I THINK so. It's been a while.....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not 100% certain about the rear end, the guy who built the car said it was a posi 2.92 out of a station wagon. 

It is a 10-bolt for certain and the Safe-T-Track tag is on it.

I did turn the wheel while I had it up one day and it was a hair under or right at 3:1 so if it's not 2.92 it's close.

The car is in the shop having the AC unit installed, I'll have to pull some numbers off the rear end and do some research to see where the rear end came from

Here's some pics with some numbers if anyone knows what they mean

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rick: if you have a 2.93 (Pontiac did not have a 2.92 for these cars) ratio, you have what's known as a 3 series carrier. You can not simply bolt 3.55 gears in because they won't work with this carrier. You need a whole new, 4 series carrier for that. With long legged gears like yours, the pinion gear is really big (large in diameter), and to accomodate this, the ring gear is fairly thin in cross section. Shorter gears, like 3.55's and 3.73's, have a thick ring gear and a smaller pinion gear. If you try to bolt a thick, 3.55 ring gear into your housing, it won't work. But, the GREAT news is, 3.23 is in my opinion the best all around gear for a GTO. A GTO has so much low end power and torque that it does not need a steep gear like a 3.55 or 3.73. The 3.55 is about as steep as you want to go for a car that is actually driven on the street. I've had GTO's with everything from 2.51's to 3.90's, and I've driven a couple with 4.11's and 4.56's, and I'm tellin' ya, 3.23's are the way to go for a street driven car. AND, you CAN use your 2.93 carrier.....At least I THINK so. It's been a while.....


Great memory Jeff! I had kept an article out of Car Craft that covered just this subject. Rick, as Jeff stated, you will have no problem putting 3.23's in your current carrier.


----------

